# Screen issue - Kindle Voyage



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Kindle Voyage....while reading the screen will turn brown and then go to sleep.  Has anyone else had this issue?  It is in an Oberon cover and has been very well taken care of.    It's very annoying trying to read as I have to keep moving the kindle to get it out of sleep mode.  It's crazy I have had all the kindles and never had one do this.  Maybe it's on its last leg, but I have never really ever had a Kindle die on me.  I always gave my old one to someone that could use one when I upgraded on my own.  And those all kept working.


----------



## Kathy Dee (Aug 27, 2016)

trixiedog said:


> I have never really ever had a Kindle die on me.


Have never heard of that issue. But I did have one that died - also a paper white - and I had only used it a few times. Amazon did replace it free of charge though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're set to go to sleep after a certain amount of time on the same page -- assumption is that it's not being 'read'. Usually it's about 10 minutes, which, in most cases, is a long time to be on a page. If it's significantly shorter than that, I'd say something's gone wrong with the timer. I don't think there's a way to change the 'screen time out' setting.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're set to go to sleep after a certain amount of time on the same page -- assumption is that it's not being 'read'. Usually it's about 10 minutes, which, in most cases, is a long time to be on a page. If it's significantly shorter than that, I'd say something's gone wrong with the timer. I don't think there's a way to change the 'screen time out' setting.


Well it's immediately most of the time, so I guess maybe it is close to dying. I have never had one die before :-(


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The behavior suggests the magnetic sleep sensor is getting triggered (maybe the folded back cover is shifting around and triggering it). Try using it outside of the cover and see if it still happens. 

If there is some ferromagnetic material nearby that can also cause magnetic field to fluctuate and trigger the sensor. I sometimes have it happen when I carry my Kindle and the case for my eyeglasses in the same hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> The behavior suggests the magnetic sleep sensor is getting triggered (maybe the folded back cover is shifting around and triggering it). Try using it outside of the cover and see if it still happens.
> 
> If there is some ferromagnetic material nearby that can also cause magnetic field to fluctuate and trigger the sensor. I sometimes have it happen when I carry my Kindle and the case for my eyeglasses in the same hand.


That's a good thought . . . . maybe it's your magnetic personality! 

Seriously, though . . I'd try it without the cover for a while as suggested and see if that helps.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

tsemple said:


> The behavior suggests the magnetic sleep sensor is getting triggered (maybe the folded back cover is shifting around and triggering it). Try using it outside of the cover and see if it still happens.
> 
> If there is some ferromagnetic material nearby that can also cause magnetic field to fluctuate and trigger the sensor. I sometimes have it happen when I carry my Kindle and the case for my eyeglasses in the same hand.


Thank you so much!!!!! You are so right, thats it! When I fold the cover back and hold it with my right hand it shuts it off. It is so weird I've had my voyage since 2014 I think and just recently it started doing this. But if I don't fold the cover back it's ok. You would think I could have figured this out . Thank you!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's a good thought . . . . maybe it's your magnetic personality!
> 
> Seriously, though . . I'd try it without the cover for a while as suggested and see if that helps.


Thanks Ann! That was what was wrong. I never would have thought it would do that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably the cover is NOT supposed to do that -- but maybe the magnet shifted in it or something? Who knows? If it really bothers you, you cold look for a different cover. I kinda prefer, in most cases, to read with the cover open like a paper book anyway. But I know many prefer the one handed method. If you're one of the latter, maybe use a finger to keep the cover from closing all the way against the back.


----------

